# Kindle 10.2.3 cannot access widgets.



## manuel4321 (Dec 12, 2012)

My first posting here. Recently purchased a Kindle from amazon and immediately rooted it. It's not the new HD but it is running 10.2.3. Anyways, so I managed to get it rooted, got play store running and it downloads things fine and they run from their icons. Still on stock rom. Installed Go launcher (+launcher pro/Adw, in attempt to solve this problem) and it runs fine and the Go launcher widgets work. When I try to select "widgets" from the selection menu, it pops up with "loading" which quickly goes away, and then nothing happens. I've let it sit there and it never showed. It does this in all 3 launchers. Doesn't freeze or hang or anything, just acts like I didn't request anything.

I did a factory reset, and re rooted. Also deleted Go launcher and cleared its data, even went and got the newest beta currently on 3.23. Still, I cannot use any widgets not bundled with the home launchers. I know I have Pandora installed, and few other items should be displaying widget options. Don't know if it matters but everything else seems to work fine, wallpapers and live wallpapers are selectable with no delay and just works.

Been working on this problem a few hours, and I have searched everywhere for a solution. Any thoughts or Ideas? Thank you in advance for an assistance given.

Update, Nova Launcher works, seems it having them stored alongside the App draw resolves the specific problem the other launchers have. Still would like to actually resolve this issue totally in all launchers.


----------

